# Mezquite seeds wanted



## Osteve (Apr 13, 2012)

I want to buy mesquite seeds.
Want to plant a hedge around property and it seems the only plants rabbits will not eat are mesquite tree.


-Osteve.


----------



## jnesmith777 (Sep 27, 2014)

I can get you a box full of seeds for the price of shipping plus five dollars. Just select the size of a US flat rate box add five bucks and that's the price for that many seeds! I will have to let you know when they are in season but yeah!


----------



## Osteve (Apr 13, 2012)

jnesmith777 said:


> I can get you a box full of seeds for the price of shipping plus five dollars. Just select the size of a US flat rate box add five bucks and that's the price for that many seeds! I will have to let you know when they are in season but yeah!


Ok PM me your address


-Osteve


----------



## Osteve (Apr 13, 2012)

Osteve said:


> I want to buy mesquite seeds.
> Want to plant a hedge around property and it seems the only plants rabbits will not eat are mesquite tree.
> 
> 
> -Osteve.


 
bump,....


----------



## HillBettyMama (Aug 29, 2015)

I saw you offer some mesquite seeds and am possibly interested in some in the future as I might wind up in arid Arizona. I have read they have audible pod that can be used for stock feed or flour, leaves that goats and rabbits can eat, thorns to help keep deer out if there on the edge of a zone, as well as of course shade to stop evaporation.
Have you seen these benefits in the Mesquite you grow? Do you have a specific variety?
Thank you for your knowledge.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I make a coffee substitute that is fantastic from the beans. Very rich and dark after roasting and slightly sweet. I've never tried flour, but a restaurant in town serves mesquite flour pancakes and they are very good. Most of mine have already fallen, but I'll check tomorrow to see if there's any left on the tree.

The native mesquite around here is honey mesquite.


----------



## Osteve (Apr 13, 2012)

Belfrybat said:


> I make a coffee substitute that is fantastic from the beans. Very rich and dark after roasting and slightly sweet. I've never tried flour, but a restaurant in town serves mesquite flour pancakes and they are very good. Most of mine have already fallen, but I'll check tomorrow to see if there's any left on the tree.
> 
> The native mesquite around here is honey mesquite.


 
Please, let me know if you find any seeds 

-osteve


----------



## daveandheather (Dec 22, 2015)

Did you guys ever get your seeds? I could help if needed though I don't think it's the right time for them now. Mesquites are amazing for shade. They grow fast fast fast too. Put them on a drip system and they'll As much water as you can give them. Cut the limbs to train them and they're like Bonzai trees. Can be very beautiful. Great for climbing IF you get the thornless type, if you want the thorns to use as a boundary then these would work handily. The thorns are crazy sharp and don't break off the tree easily so there's no muscling through it. 

Also Blue Palo Verde tree is very nice too for all these same reasons. 

I know his is an old post but get it worth talking about. 

When the season is here I'll collect as many as you guys want. I'm from Louisiana originally and when I first got here to Phoenix I needed a lot of greenery for our place to build it up. I just went to the wash and started collecting Cottonwood seedlings and stopping at local parks for the mesquite seed pods. Started them in trays and they pop up fast. They have shallow roots early on for the first couple years and pull up fairly easily but once established they're tough. Once the tree is dead harvest it for the best smoking wood there is in my opinion. Has a natural spice to it and is beautiful for arts and crafts too. 

There are groups that do large Mesquite Flour pancakes all over the valley.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

You all may enjoy going to desertharvesters.org website. They have a lot of interesting ideas for using the desert plants as a food source and for landscaping.


----------

